# underwear check!



## MissToodles (Sep 10, 2006)

What's everyone wearing or will be wearing? I don't want to hear the refrains of "nothing", you wiseacres.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 10, 2006)

Underwear or clothes in general?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 10, 2006)

lace trimmed boxers 
pink tank top 
Purple slippers


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

I have choices!

sexy lace trimmed boy shorts
sensible cotton briefs
satin briefs


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 11, 2006)

to bump this up, I have on under my very sexy, sexy muumuu get ready for this:


granny undies!


Oh yeah, I like to flaunt it around the house.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 11, 2006)

Socks. No day is complete without socks. And clean socks at that.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm assuming you mean undies then. Black cotton stretch JMS, size 14.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 11, 2006)

I wore boxer-briefs today. I always wear boxer-briefs or regular ol' boxers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, well...
Some "retro" boxer shorts...


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Garfield(tm) boxer shorts


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

Pale green bikini style (I detest thongs) with little lace details.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 11, 2006)

A pale pink thong from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> A pale pink thong from Victoria's Secret.



Also a pale pink thong. (Not from Victoria's Secret however and probably about five times the size of SL's!)

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2006)

Black thong.

But I'm wearing it on my head, leg holes converted into eye holes.

And none of my colleagues will stop to chat...?


----------



## jamie (Sep 11, 2006)

red/orange/yellow/blue striped big butt panties


----------



## Jane (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn, I knew I forgot something this morning. I hate Mondays.


After further checking, black satin briefs.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 11, 2006)

My vagina is bleeding, so it's orange full size briefs today. Why didn't ya ask on one of the days I'm wearing a lacy thong or something???


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2006)

They're Hanes.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 11, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I don't want to hear the refrains of "nothing", you wiseacres.




Silence...........


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 11, 2006)

white hanes boyshorts


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 11, 2006)

Today's Knickers:

Torrid bikini briefs. Purple with pink lace trim, and a cute pink bow.
4X.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 11, 2006)

White granny panties with pink flowers on them that my mother bought for me. 

I've never owned a thong in my life.


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 11, 2006)

Black pair of thongs :shocked:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Sep 11, 2006)

Today....Just My Size Pink undies. Nothing fancy.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 11, 2006)

Beige mesh and lace at the leg high cut leg brief, I think. I just got them. they are not bikinis of briefs.They feel like IM not wearing anything so Im liking them. 

I got them at the AVENUE yesterday, on sale 1.99


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 11, 2006)

Navy blue thongs


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm wearing my "Thursday"s. I'm a rebel that way.


----------



## Leesa (Sep 11, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Beige mesh and lace at the leg high cut leg brief, I think. I just got them. they are not bikinis of briefs.They feel like IM not wearing anything so Im liking them.
> 
> I got them at the AVENUE yesterday, on sale 1.99




I want some!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm wearing my "Thursday"s. I'm a rebel that way.



I want days of the week underwear so damn bad.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2006)

lavender boy shorts with a swirly print.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been wearing my _Tuesdays_ underwear since two weeks ago Tuesday.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

Jockey, off white, size 11, Elance. 

 

Like this, but off white, and of course... on a fatter person.  

View attachment 1445joc.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Like this, but off white, and of course... on a *hotter *person.



Fixed.

</lame>


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

Peach colored bikini panties with bits of lace at the hips.


----------



## RVNBBQ (Sep 18, 2006)

my wife has worn a thong in the past but doesn't like it much.
i am surprised after reading this thread how many wear thongs. 
do most BBW's wear thongs? or granny panties like my wife?


----------



## Falling Boy (Sep 18, 2006)

I am usually wearing boxers or boxer briefs. I like the eh...support of the boxer briefs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 18, 2006)

Today? Commando.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm still wearing socks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey! Hey! Hey you guys! My vagina stopped bleeding, so it's satin pink bikinis!

YAY!


----------



## Falling Boy (Sep 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hey! Hey! Hey you guys! My vagina stopped bleeding, so it's satin pink bikinis!
> 
> YAY!




TMI...AFG...TMI!!! Silly goose


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 18, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> TMI...AFG...TMI!!! Silly goose



Hmm? What is this TMI you speak of?


----------



## Jane (Sep 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Hmm? What is this TMI you speak of?


My thought exactly. I know of no such thing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

Jane said:


> My thought exactly. I know of no such thing.



He's just lucky I didn't start talking about the moisture consistency of my vagina in her current state. 

I DO know how to hold back, a little.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess todays's are called boxer/briefs <shrug>


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 19, 2006)

GrannyPanties vs. Thongs:


I guess that I do wear the racier stuff while I am in a relationship with someone. I never wore thongs until my bf at the time expressed interest in it, and being GGW (good, game, and willing) I obliged.

Never hurts to ask your Mrs. to take a walk on the thong side. You never know, it might become part of your erotic repertoire.


----------



## Ivy (Sep 19, 2006)

hot pink boyshorts with florecent green, yellow, and orange skulls!
i love you, torrid.


----------



## HugKiss (Sep 19, 2006)

Animal print boy cut briefs. Growlllllllllllllllll!


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

blue and white plaid boxers that didn't used to fit quite this snug.... damn Wawa sandwiches! LOL Gotta go skivy shopping real soon!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 19, 2006)

white cotton strip bikini


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 19, 2006)

Almost always thongs for me but for four days a month when I rock the granny panties


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Almost always thongs for me but for four days a month when I rock the granny panties



If you see granny panties stickin' out of my jeans, don't come a' knockin. 

That's what I always say.


----------



## freebird (Sep 19, 2006)

Manly black boxers.

Sexy neh?


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 19, 2006)

*The End Of The World Is Near*

I am not wearing socks.
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :doh:


----------



## freebird (Sep 19, 2006)

dear god! you monster


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 23, 2007)

shameless bump-time for the semi-annual underwear check.

beige just my size undies- got to love dem granny panties.

by the way, I'm compiling all this information for future blackmailing purposes...


----------



## supersoup (Apr 23, 2007)

a pair of heather grey underoos that look like boy underoos, but all the trim is hot pink. and not granny undies, my ass is basically hanging out.

woot for tmi!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 23, 2007)

Red Lane Bryant cotton hip huggers.... very comfy, but cute!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 23, 2007)

Pink and purple cotton hip huggers with some weird random design that I haven't been able to figure out. But they match my shirt and bra, which in my mildly obsessive compulsive mind is a good thing.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 23, 2007)

ME TOO! I try to match the bra and panties with the shirt I wear! Whew... I was thinking it was just me......  




Miss Vickie said:


> Pink and purple cotton hip huggers with some weird random design that I haven't been able to figure out. But they match my shirt and bra, which in my mildly obsessive compulsive mind is a good thing.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> ME TOO! I try to match the bra and panties with the shirt I wear! Whew... I was thinking it was just me......



Oh yeah. And if they match my socks? It's double plus good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

light pink colored cotton panties- high cut legs but not bikinis
no bra right now


and yes, I'm too sexy for my fat girl cotton panties


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

black cotton bra (LB super duper must have bra)

peach women's cotton Jockeys, Elance style - all I wear unless they're date or set undies.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 23, 2007)

Red lace boycut panties with matching red lace bra.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 23, 2007)

Hanes black, gray, and silver horizontal striped boxer briefs.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 23, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Hanes black, gray, and silver horizontal striped boxer briefs.



gotta love a man in boxer briefs....:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, at the risk of sounding like a wise-ass MT, nothing!
I rarely don underwear. But, on those rare occassions that I do, they're silky boxers.


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 23, 2007)

Boxers all the way!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm right there with ya!



Miss Vickie said:


> Oh yeah. And if they match my socks? It's double plus good.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 23, 2007)

Oooohhhh.... me too...... :wubu: 



Butterbelly said:


> gotta love a man in boxer briefs....:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Ash (Apr 23, 2007)

Navy cotton thong.

I hate underwear, though. I only wear it to work.


----------



## Donna (Apr 23, 2007)

Turquoise blue JMS cotton granny panties and a white cotton "sleep" bra. 
:blush:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 23, 2007)

Boxers or briefs? 

Depends.


----------



## BBWModel (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the string bikinis from LB. The ones I wore today were black with pink stripes.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 23, 2007)

my boxers are metal. duh.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 24, 2007)

All lace, black, tanga cut panties. They are my favorites.


----------



## mango (Apr 24, 2007)

*Silky smooth polyester boxers.

Today I have the Spiderman ones on.


*


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

I found me some pretty cotton lacy-bikini panties on sale at LB's cataloug. I really liked them, so I bought several, several pair of different colors! 
Good investment, because they fit very nicely. 


View attachment panties (400 x 300).jpg


----------



## Jes (Apr 24, 2007)

coral-colored too-small polyester (?) panties that I got from some stranger on the internets years ago. dont' really fit, but i wasn't in the mood to bother finding a pair that did. eh.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 24, 2007)

When/If I get around to getting dressed, what ever is on top in the underwear drawer. Numerically most likely, boxer/briefs.


----------



## tink977 (Apr 24, 2007)

Today- Aqua lace boy shorts and matching bra (always have to match!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm the lady in black today.... black cotton hip huggers and black cotton bra... with a black tee... :blush: 


I'm like you... I always have to match! LOL 



tink977 said:


> Today- Aqua lace boy shorts and matching bra (always have to match!)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 24, 2007)

Yellow, white and light blue stripe bikini style undies. Comfort is good.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 24, 2007)

tink977 said:


> Today- Aqua lace boy shorts and matching bra (always have to match!)





Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'm the lady in black today.... black cotton hip huggers and black cotton bra... with a black tee... :blush:
> 
> 
> I'm like you... I always have to match! LOL



You guys are my people.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2007)

Yellow grannys from Fruit of the Loom.


----------



## SummerG (Apr 24, 2007)

light purple soft cotton & stretch lace thong... i bought them on sale from the roamans catalogue and curse that i didn't find out how awesome they are before they stopped selling them... only managed to snag 5 pair.


----------



## Risible (Apr 24, 2007)

Aqua cotton bikini panties, fuschia satin-n-lace bra. Am about to change into light pink microfiber seamless plunge-y bra and hot pink bikini panties, cause the man's gonna be home soon  .


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 24, 2007)

Psh. I've just been lounging around in my bathrobe all day... and only my bathrobe. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 24, 2007)

Today I have on a pair of basic comfy grey boxer briefs from Hanes or Fruit of the Loom...I don't recall right now.


Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2007)

I went from light pink to light blue......


----------



## tinkerbell (Apr 25, 2007)

right now? Yellow low rise bikini's by hanes. But they have a hole in them. lol I need to just throw them out.

Later today? Probably something cute to get my bf's attention :batting: :smitten:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 25, 2007)

Right now - cotton lavender boyshorts trimmed in light blue, courtesy of LB.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 25, 2007)

today it's multi-shades of blue striped boy short hipsters. And they even LOOK like boy undies, with the thick waistband, and the little funny stitching over the crotch area...these are my favorite comfy undies. I luv them.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 25, 2007)

It's a rarity...but today it's pink leopard print thong courtesy of the Joe Boxer company


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

black cotton boyshorts from LB or Avenue - I forget which.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 11, 2007)

It's the summer season. I hope you are all wearing underwear, otherwise I will brand you whores & sluts. I'll start with the check. I'm wearing low rise black cotton undies from the Avenue.


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> It's the summer season. I hope you are all wearing underwear, otherwise I will brand you whores & sluts. I'll start with the check. I'm wearing low rise black cotton undies from the Avenue.



Brand me a whore and slut then...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I hope you are all wearing underwear, otherwise I will brand you whores & sluts.




I'm not wearing any...... does this mean you will keep your promise? :smitten:


----------



## supersoup (Jul 11, 2007)

underwear that look like an effing loin cloth. 

as soon as i walked into work this morning, i felt them rip up both sides...so i've been wearing an elastic band-loin cloth-stupid thing all day.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 11, 2007)

supersoup said:


> underwear that look like an effing loin cloth.
> 
> as soon as i walked into work this morning, i felt them rip up both sides...so i've been wearing an elastic band-loin cloth-stupid thing all day.



lmao I have these crotchless things that I put on in an effort to be sexy when my guy got home. Yeah I lasted for all of about 30 minutes before I had to rip the things off myself!


----------



## Tina (Jul 11, 2007)

White with various shades of green thin horizontal stripes, bikini, from the Avenue.

Ella, funny how that 'sexy' stuff can sometimes feel anything but sexy, eh?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 11, 2007)

Day at home today.....................nuthin' honey!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 11, 2007)

white with little red apples all over them.
so i guess i'm wearing my washington pride on my butt. where it belongs.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 11, 2007)

i hate underwear. comando here!

except for that time of the month.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 11, 2007)

I wear 'em when I'm dressed.

But at home, if nobody's around, then I just hope that the neighbors don't see.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 11, 2007)

Purple with lace, a la SYSFADD.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Purple with lace, a la SYSFADD.



Pix plz?


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 12, 2007)

My favorite undies, the string bikini from Lane Bryant, white with pastel colored stripes.

:batting:


----------



## UberAris (Jul 12, 2007)

Currently, I'm supporting our troops over sea's. Thats right, I'm going commando


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 12, 2007)

Black and falling apart, as per usual!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jul 12, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Currently, I'm supporting our troops over sea's. Thats right, I'm going commando



Someday soon that will change. *cough*man thong*cough*  :wubu: 

But... to stay on topic, right now I have on red granny panties.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2007)

Dammit. Why did this have to come up on a day when I'm not wearing any at all? I'm so busted.


----------



## Shala (Jul 12, 2007)

Baby blue bikini style with stars and moons....


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

Red and white stripped Victoria's Secret with a sparkly waist band!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm always in plaid or all black. And I tend towards the cotton. And boxer briefs. You gotta give the boys room to swing low and get air flow, but sometimes you need a little support as well.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Besides, no one who's ever seen me go commando is on these boards.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

:wubu: Boxer Briefs :wubu: 

*sigh*



TCUBOB said:


> I'm always in plaid or all black. And I tend towards the cotton. And *boxer briefs*. You gotta give the boys room to swing low and get air flow, but sometimes you need a little support as well.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Besides, no one who's ever seen me go commando is on these boards.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

Today... plain black microfiber thong....

matching black hook-front bra...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 12, 2007)

White cotton granny panties with blue and yellow 60's style floral pattern all over them, fruit of the loom I think from Walmart.


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

a tarp.


and, beige spandex-y 'lycra brigade'-type briefs. sometimes, i like the support.


----------



## divav21 (Jul 12, 2007)

I am fortunate enought to work in a lingere store so I am going to waer a beautiful teal demi bra with cream lace and ribboned straps. It has matching boyshorts wit ipenwork lace around the hem.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Today, I'm just swinging in the breeze.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Today... plain black microfiber thong....
> 
> matching black hook-front bra...



Nice...VERY NICE!


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2007)

i tell you what. i saw a pair of panties yesterday...they are FANTASTIC. they are ruffled on the butt--like the ones you may remember from childhood! i totally understand the point of them, but I want them.Sadly, I saw them ON someone, and not on a store shelf.

a little help?


----------



## wistful (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes said:


> i tell you what. i saw a pair of panties yesterday...they are FANTASTIC. they are ruffled on the butt--like the ones you may remember from childhood! i totally understand the point of them, but I want them.Sadly, I saw them ON someone, and not on a store shelf.
> 
> a little help?



Jes,I think they call those rumba panties and I know that they are out there in plus sizes somewhere.I used to belong to a plus sized fashion list and a whole bunch of the girls got them..I just can't remember where.Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Today... plain black microfiber thong....
> 
> matching black hook-front bra...



any chance of seeing pics of that in a certain yahoo group?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

Ummmm.... perhaps..... after I get home from work.... they may suddenly appear there.... 

Though, there are others that are similar, already there...




PhillyFA said:


> any chance of seeing pics of that in a certain yahoo group?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

Jes, go to hipsandcurves.com.... they have them... called "rumba" panties... REALLY cute....




Jes said:


> i tell you what. i saw a pair of panties yesterday...they are FANTASTIC. they are ruffled on the butt--like the ones you may remember from childhood! i totally understand the point of them, but I want them.Sadly, I saw them ON someone, and not on a store shelf.
> 
> a little help?


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ummmm.... perhaps..... after I get home from work.... they may suddenly appear there....
> 
> Though, there are others that are similar, already there...



I'm well aware of those too!!! OK, how's this? How about you, WITH a Brown Sugar and Cinammon Pop Tart...Now there's *2* sweet treats!!!:eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

:batting: Thanks sweetie!! :batting: 

*mentally taking inventory of Pop-Tarts for photography purposes*

:wubu: 



PhillyFA said:


> I'm well aware of those too!!! OK, how's this? How about you, WITH a Brown Sugar and Cinammon Pop Tart...Now there's *2* sweet treats!!!:eat2:


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 12, 2007)

DANG! I knew I forgot something this morning! :doh:


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> :batting: Thanks sweetie!! :batting:
> 
> *mentally taking inventory of Pop-Tarts for photography purposes*
> 
> :wubu:



SWEET...I meant you...NOT the pop tarts!!! You're so sweet you make sugar taste just like salt!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

SUGAR taste like SALT??? :huh:  

I HOPE you meant SALT taste like SUGAR.  

Otherwise, I'm either pissed..... or I missed the joke... LOLOL  




PhillyFA said:


> SWEET...I meant you...NOT the pop tarts!!! You're so sweet you make sugar taste just like salt!!!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> SUGAR taste like SALT??? :huh:
> 
> I HOPE you meant SALT taste like SUGAR.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm either pissed..... or I missed the joke... LOLOL



Actually, it's a song lyric, from Rockpile's Second's Of Pleasure album...meaning, you're so sweet, you'd make actual sugar taste like salt...in other words, nothing is sweeter than you!!! So don't be pissed!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

Aha!!! Ooookay... not pissed. :doh: 

That's sweet!! :wubu: 




PhillyFA said:


> Actually, it's a song lyric, from Rockpile's Second's Of Pleasure album...meaning, you're so sweet, you'd make actual sugar taste like salt...in other words, nothing is sweeter than you!!! So don't be pissed!!!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Aha!!! Ooookay... not pissed. :doh:
> 
> That's sweet!! :wubu:



Sweeter than sugar...or salt? :doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweeter than wine..... :wubu: 




PhillyFA said:


> Sweeter than sugar...or salt? :doh:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

OK... underwear check thread back on track... promise.... :blush:


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> OK... underwear check thread back on track... promise.... :blush:



Right. Only thing I have on now is a pair of denim shorts, so I guess I'm commando.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 13, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Jes, go to hipsandcurves.com.... they have them... called "rumba" panties... REALLY cute....




I want those sooooo much, but just cant justify spending that much money on a pair of panties!

Today - a pair of light pink undies, with white polka dots, black lace at the top, and a picture of tinkerbell on the side :batting:


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2007)

wistful said:


> Jes,I think they call those rumba panties and I know that they are out there in plus sizes somewhere.I used to belong to a plus sized fashion list and a whole bunch of the girls got them..I just can't remember where.Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.



yes! you're right! someone kindly sent me a linkie. thanks! and i need to start proofing b/c i meant to say i DON'T understand the point of them. Hello? *sigh*


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm wearing some lovely panties and tank set that my sweetie bought me.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 13, 2007)

Lilac hipsters.... white bra.... (I like to match, but no such luck today. )


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump!

This is such a cute thread, I hate to see it get lost!

Today, heather gray hipsters with white bra... 

(don't care if I match on the weekend... LOL)


----------



## BrownEyedGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Pink thong thank you very much.... wow I said that out loud


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 15, 2007)

pst pcs pls.....thnx....





Krissy12 said:


> I'm wearing some lovely panties and tank set that my sweetie bought me.


----------

